# 8 Nars Blushes



## na_pink (Jul 13, 2008)

Hey guys, if you had to get 8 NARS blushes , what would they be? Can you also include your skin colour when answering ? Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Im thinking of getting a couple blushes and i'm a NC50 and im checking out
Angelika
Desire
Exhibit A
Taos
Crazed
Taj Mahal
Outlaw
Mounia


----------



## zuiahiah99 (Jul 13, 2008)

i don't know about 8, but 2 i really need are taj mahal and exhibit a.i saw them at sephora yestereday and they are 2 die 4!


----------



## na_pink (Jul 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zuiahiah99* 

 
_i don't know about 8, but 2 i really need are taj mahal and exhibit a.i saw them at sephora yestereday and they are 2 die 4!_

 
if you had to get 6 more, what would you get ?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zuiahiah99* 

 
_i don't know about 8, but 2 i really need are taj mahal and exhibit a.i saw them at sephora yestereday and they are 2 die 4!_

 
LMAO!  Eight is a lot.  But I have over eight so I'll just list my favorites: 

- Crazed 
- Exhibit A 
- Lovejoy 
- Mounia 
- Outlaw 
- Silvana  
- Taj Mahal 
- Taos  

I also own, but didn't list Albatross, Constantinople (Cream Blush), and Sertao.  I'm NW45 for reference.


----------



## na_pink (Jul 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_LMAO!  Eight is a lot.  But I have over eight so I'll just list my favorites: 

- Crazed 
- Exhibit A 
- Lovejoy 
- Mounia 
- Outlaw 
- Silvana  
- Taj Mahal 
- Taos  

I also own, but didn't list Albatross, Constantinople (Cream Blush), and Sertao.  I'm NW45 for reference._

 
thanks for answering , what do you think about the cottoncandy pink shades like angelika, desire and mata hari ?


----------



## cutiebe2 (Jul 13, 2008)

I saw Crazed at Sephora yesterday and I love it!!! Its the first pink that I can see looking good on my skin.  I'm saving my money for the upcoming mac collection but after that I will be getting

Taj Mahal
Exibit A
Crazed

I don't want to go crazy with blushes so I feel that between thee three I should be covered for whatever look I want to do. I may also get a more  darker brown one. 

I'm nw45


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *na_pink* 

 
_thanks for answering , what do you think about the cottoncandy pink shades like angelika, desire and mata hari ?_

 
Those shades are a bit too light for me personally, but a friend of mine whose coloring is lighter just got Desire and loves it.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cutiebe2* 

 
_I saw Crazed at Sephora yesterday and I love it!!! Its the first pink that I can see looking good on my skin.  I'm saving my money for the upcoming mac collection but after that I will be getting

Taj Mahal
Exibit A
Crazed

I don't want to go crazy with blushes so I feel that between thee three I should be covered for whatever look I want to do. I may also get a more  darker brown one. 

I'm nw45_

 
I would say _Lovejoy_ would complete it for you. I have it and I almost have to force myself to put it down.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Jul 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I would say Lovejoy would complete it for you. I have it and I almost have to force myself to put it down._

 
thanks! I looked on the website and Lovejoy seems to be what I am looking for!


Has anyone tried the new one? Dolce Vita?


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Jul 13, 2008)

dolce vita is awesome its really similar to mac's loverush


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smith130* 

 
_dolce vita is awesome its really similar to mac's loverush_

 
Well damn.  I really wanted it until you said that.  Sigh...


----------



## doniad101 (Jul 13, 2008)

NW40/42 (at the moment, lol)

NARS

Gilda
Lovejoy
Mounia
Torrid
Crazed
Cactus Flower
Taos
Taj Mahal


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 13, 2008)

im nc 35 and i already have 8 blushes:

Guiule de Nuit Cream blush
Orgasm
Taos
Luster
Madly
Lovejoy
Sin
Crazed


----------



## na_pink (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks for all your answers 

So noone is loving the cotton candy pink shades ?


----------



## marielle78 (Jul 13, 2008)

Taj Mahal
Crazed
Exhibit A
Torrid (the black girl's Orgasm)
deep throat
Taos
Cactus flower
Albatross/love joy set


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marielle78* 

 
_Taj Mahal
Crazed
Exhibit A
*Torrid (the black girl's Orgasm)*
deep throat
Taos
Cactus flower
Albatross/love joy set_

 
Lol, that's how I feel about Outlaw.


----------



## Tendertoni (Jul 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *na_pink* 

 
_Thanks for all your answers 

So noone is loving the cotton candy pink shades ?_

 
I only have one Nars blush and it's Desire.  I love this color although it DOES look a little bright in the pan.  It brightens up my face when I put on bronzer.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jul 14, 2008)

I've had my eye on Taj Mahal for a few weeks now.

Hubby says that we can go shopping on pay day and that's tomorrow, so don't be surprised if I come back ranting about how amazing it is LOL


----------



## na_pink (Jul 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tendertoni* 

 
_I only have one Nars blush and it's Desire.  I love this color although it DOES look a little bright in the pan.  It brightens up my face when I put on bronzer._

 
Thanks for that review =)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_I've had my eye on Taj Mahal for a few weeks now.

Hubby says that we can go shopping on pay day and that's tomorrow, so don't be surprised if I come back ranting about how amazing it is LOL_

 
Hope you like it !!

Well since I couldnt choose between three different colours, im going to get them all: So my list is

Exhibit A 
Taos
Taj Mahal
Crazed
Cactus Flower
Outlaw
Mounia
Desire
Torrid
Angelika
Lovejoy 

i hope i like them lol


----------



## Akhirah (Jul 14, 2008)

I recently purchases Taos and its is awesome on my NC50 skin tone, its the most gorgeous peachy colour and totally transforms my face, it adds more than just colour it makes you look like your glowing from within its such a pretty colour. If your looking for feminine and pretty go for taos. Also i had to add that Nars blushes and so much better than Mac's they are so pigmented and havea better texture.


----------



## dominichulinda (Jul 15, 2008)

the word on the block is:
MAC Dainty=NARS Orgasm
MAC Pleasantry= NARS Desire
MAC Love Joy=NARS Love Joy 
MAC Gentle=NARS Oasis
MAC Love Thing=NARS Outlaw or maybe Taos

so try those lol


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jul 15, 2008)

8... wow... Uh... I can give you three 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I have Lovejoy (this = love)
I want to get
Albatross
Orgasm (I think, it's the pink with gold shimmer that makes a great highlighter)

I find blush more interesting as highlighters than as cheek color.  That's why I was so shocked when I fell in love with Lovejoy which is a great cheek color.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_the word on the block is:
MAC Dainty=NARS Orgasm
MAC Pleasantry= NARS Desire
MAC Love Joy=NARS Love Joy 
MAC Gentle=NARS Oasis
MAC Love Thing=NARS Outlaw or maybe Taos

so try those lol_

 
Except that NARS blushes are better than MAC, so I'd go with the NARS ones.


----------



## na_pink (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_the word on the block is:
MAC Dainty=NARS Orgasm
MAC Pleasantry= NARS Desire
MAC Love Joy=NARS Love Joy 
MAC Gentle=NARS Oasis
MAC Love Thing=NARS Outlaw or maybe Taos

so try those lol_

 
I live in a place where we have limited MAC blush colours ... so I doubt I would find those

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Akhirah* 

 
_I recently purchases Taos and its is awesome on my NC50 skin tone, its the most gorgeous peachy colour and totally transforms my face, it adds more than just colour it makes you look like your glowing from within its such a pretty colour. If your looking for feminine and pretty go for taos. Also i had to add that Nars blushes and so much better than Mac's they are so pigmented and havea better texture._

 
Thanks sweetie , def getting Taos


----------



## sweetface (Jul 16, 2008)

I have Mounia and Taj Mahal, just bought Luster as a highlight (better than albatross for my skin tone b/c it's not as white) and I'm going to get Mata Hari for that cotton candy pink look. But now I hear of Taos...hmmm (I told myself I was going to stop with the NARS blushes after Mata Hari, but maybe 5 is the magic number...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## na_pink (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetface* 

 
_I have Mounia and Taj Mahal, just bought Luster as a highlight (better than albatross for my skin tone b/c it's not as white) and I'm going to get Mata Hari for that cotton candy pink look. But now I hear of Taos...hmmm (I told myself I was going to stop with the NARS blushes after Mata Hari, but maybe 5 is the magic number...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 
i cant just choose one or 2 .. and because im international and customs costs is going to be a mofo .. i just decided to get ALL that i want one time... i will definitely do swatches when i get them


----------



## soleado8 (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Except that NARS blushes are better than MAC, so I'd go with the NARS ones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ITA!! MAC blushes don't have anything on NARS. NOTHING!! I personally have and love:
Taj Mahal
Lovejoy
Albatross
Luster
Sertao
Casino Bronzer

I had crazed and sold it. It is pretty but wasn't really my cup of tea. I do want to get Silvana though.


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Jul 17, 2008)

this is an awesome topic.  I'm getting a Sephora giftcard with my Visa Rewards...and I'm going STRAIGHT to the NARS blush spot.  My only NARS product right now is Orgasm multiple...but I can't wait to add.  And I love blush so these will be my besties, lol


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm an NC50 and have Taj Mahal, Crazed and Sin. I think i might treat myself to either Torrid or Taos.


----------



## na_pink (Jul 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_I'm an NC50 and have Taj Mahal, Crazed and Sin. I think i might treat myself to either Torrid or Taos._

 
how does Sin look on you ? How does it show ?


----------



## makeba (Jul 18, 2008)

i think i may have to go to sephora and check out the nars blushes. i am nw40 now so what color would yall rec for a sista!! my fav mac blush is sweet as cocoa and raizin


----------



## MisaMayah (Jul 18, 2008)

Do you darker skinned ladies prefer NARS to MAC blushers? Just asking because my friend is about nw40-45 and she thinks MAC is crap for her dark skin but im convinced i can make it work for her!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_i think i may have to go to sephora and check out the nars blushes. i am nw40 now so what color would yall rec for a sista!! my fav mac blush is sweet as cocoa and raizin_

 
Maybe you would like Love Joy or Taj Mahal.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_Do you darker skinned ladies prefer NARS to MAC blushers? Just asking because my friend is about nw40-45 and she thinks MAC is crap for her dark skin but im convinced i can make it work for her!_

 
I'm NW45 and I don't have a problem with MAC blushes, they've got a great range of colors, I just prefer NARS blushes.


----------



## cocodivatime (Jul 18, 2008)

Why do you all say NARS blush is better than MAC?  Now I wanna try them?  How much are they?


----------



## na_pink (Jul 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_LMAO!  Eight is a lot.  But I have over eight so I'll just list my favorites: 

- Crazed 
- Exhibit A 
- Lovejoy 
- Mounia 
- Outlaw 
- Silvana  
- Taj Mahal 
- Taos  

I also own, but didn't list Albatross, Constantinople (Cream Blush), and Sertao.  I'm NW45 for reference._

 
Twinkle , how does Love Joy show up on your skintone ? It looks really dark on the website ? 
Im looking for a nice bronzish golden brown for an everyday look at work. One that shows I have on something on my cheeks... (Nars is too damn expensive to be looking neutral)


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *na_pink* 

 
_Twinkle , how does Love Joy show up on your skintone ? It looks really dark on the website ? 
Im looking for a nice bronzish golden brown for an everyday look at work. One that shows I have on something on my cheeks... (*Nars is too damn expensive to be looking neutral)*_

 
The bolded is true.  Lovejoy is a nice coppery, peachy warm shimmer.  It's not chock full of color though. I like it layered over other blushes, perhaps something more matte.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_Why do you all say NARS blush is better than MAC?  Now I wanna try them?  How much are they?_

 
They are more pigmented and have a great texture.  They are more expensive though - $25.  But worth it, especially some of the more unique colors.


----------



## na_pink (Jul 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_The bolded is true.  Lovejoy is a nice coppery, peachy warm shimmer.  It's not chock full of color though. I like it layered over other blushes, perhaps something more matte._

 
Ok thanks .. i think i'll just get a cheap Jordana blush for everyday purposes and keep the Nars for special occasions


----------



## aziajs (Jul 19, 2008)

*Hmmmm...I already have:*
Lovejoy
Mounia
Taos
Taj Mahal

*I would like:*
Exhibit A
Cactus Flower
Gueule de Nuit
Mata Hari


----------



## aziajs (Jul 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_They are more pigmented and have a great texture.  They are more expensive though - $25.  But worth it, especially some of the more unique colors._

 
I totally agree!  The price is a bit steeper (sp?) but the quality of the product justifies that.  The are sooo pigmented and silky that they are a pleasure to use.  The colors that they offer are also unique to me.  I don't have MAC blushes that are similar to anything I have by NARS.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *na_pink* 

 
_how does Sin look on you ? How does it show ?_

 
It's a subtle shimmery mid-tone pink. I wear it to work, out shopping - anywhere, and it doesn't look OTT.


----------



## cocodivatime (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_Why do you all say NARS blush is better than MAC? Now I wanna try them? How much are they?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_They are more pigmented and have a great texture. They are more expensive though - $25. But worth it, especially some of the more unique colors._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I totally agree! The price is a bit steeper (sp?) but the quality of the product justifies that. The are sooo pigmented and silky that they are a pleasure to use. The colors that they offer are also unique to me. I don't have MAC blushes that are similar to anything I have by NARS._

 
I went yesterday and bought my first NARS blush.  I pulled up NARS on youtube and found a review on it and got really extra pumped to try it.  I bought Taj Mahal.  

I wore it today and fell in love.  Its very pretty.  Its definitly not a color that you can wear with everything (in my opinion).  I plan to buy a pink one and also to get the Albatross highlighter.  I think those will be enough to get me started.  LOL.  

I wore taj mahal with a few MAC brown and bronzy eyeshadows.  I really love how it pulled together a warm look.  i can't wait to try a cool blush


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 20, 2008)

I wish there was more information on NARS outside Specktra and the Nars/Sephorah websites. I know this is off-topic but *are there any NARS-themed blogs or websites (for WoC would be a plus) you guys know of?* 
As far as blushes go, I'm sure I'll get Taj Mahal and Exhibit A. I feel like I could find MAC dupes for the others, even though I could be wrong...


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I wish there was more information on NARS outside Specktra and the Nars/Sephorah websites. I know this is off-topic but *are there any NARS-themed blogs or websites (for WoC would be a plus) you guys know of?* 
As far as blushes go, I'm sure I'll get Taj Mahal and Exhibit A. I feel like I could find MAC dupes for the others, even though I could be wrong..._

 
Mounia is similar to Breezy, really and truly, that may be the only dupe you are going to find, but I may be mistaken because I can only speak for the range of MAC shades and NARS shades that I am familiar with.  And the new Love Joy Mineralize blush does look like NARS' Lovejoy.  There might be some others, but really, the NARS equivalents are better, it's really hard to explain that if you've not used them.   

And I don't know of any NARS blogs, but I have seen member's collections that look like NARS [nearly] exclusively.  Those individuals in turn might have a makeup blog.  Good luck finding one though.


----------



## captodometer (Jul 20, 2008)

I currently own Mounia and Taj Mahal and will be keeping them
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I had Sin, Lovejoy, Gina, Deep Throat and Orgasm but swapped them away because they really didn't show up on me.  Crazed was a little too pink for my skintone.

I am NC50.  I have a thread in the swatch forum with some MAC and NARS blush comparisons.

http://specktra.net/f217/nc50-lipsti...0/#post1136259


----------



## na_pink (Jul 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *captodometer* 

 
_I currently own Mounia and Taj Mahal and will be keeping them
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I had Sin, Lovejoy, Gina, Deep Throat and Orgasm but swapped them away because they really didn't show up on me.  Crazed was a little too pink for my skintone.

I am NC50.  I have a thread in the swatch forum with some MAC and NARS blush comparisons.

http://specktra.net/f217/nc50-lipsti...0/#post1136259_

 

yeh i have seen your posts , but your skin looked really light compared to mine so it would not have been accurate for me


----------



## DivineFemme (Jul 22, 2008)

I have about a dozen Nars blushes, but I'll list my 8 faves. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm NC37. 

- Exhibit A
- Sin (wish it were a bit darker, though)
- Torrid
- Taos
- Orgasm (have to layer it over a cream blush, but it gives me such a pretty glow)
- Sertao
- Constantinople (cream)
- Gueule de Nuit (cream, this one is quickly becoming my fave!)


----------



## DivineFemme (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_Why do you all say NARS blush is better than MAC? Now I wanna try them? How much are they?_

 
I have 3 MAC blushes- Otherworldly (from Moonbathe), X-Rocks, and Sunbasque, and they're all pretty but I have to reapply them ALL.DAY.LONG. 

Seriously, I might reapply them 6x in one day. They just don't last on me. 

Now, my Nars blushes...I do my m/u typically around 9am, and wash it off around midnight. I only have to reapply the very light ones that I have- Orgasm and Sin. All of my others last all day! 

And a silly reason- I like that the packaging for Nars is so slim. My entire stash fits in a traincase, and I have about 12 Nars blushes. I couldn't fit that many MACs...no way! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nars blushes are $25.


----------



## panda0410 (Jul 22, 2008)

I have 4 of them ~

Lovejoy
Mounia
Oasis
Taos

I ADORE NARS blushes - these are sooooo much better than MAC and after I got my first NARS blush I gave my Emote and Ablaze blushes to a freind. The quality and pigmentation of the NARS blushes are superior to MAC and I love the mulitdimensional effect of layering. My MAC blushes were awful by comparison and I wont buy another MAC blush now ever...LOL!


----------



## cuiran (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm an NC20  I have 6 of them ~
Exhibit A
Taj Mahal 
Orgasm
Luster
*Desire*
*Mata Hari *


----------



## na_pink (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cuiran* 

 
_I'm an NC20  I have 6 of them ~
Exhibit A
Taj Mahal 
Orgasm
Luster
*Desire*
*Mata Hari *_

 
wooohooo someone that likes the bright pinks . Oh but you're NC20 lol


----------



## yoflynn2000 (Jul 22, 2008)

I am a Nw43 and sometimes a NC50.. what blushes would compliment my skintone..I want to try some of the Nars blushes.. I have been hearing so many things about them


----------



## na_pink (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yoflynn2000* 

 
_I am a Nw43 and sometimes a NC50.. what blushes would compliment my skintone..I want to try some of the Nars blushes.. I have been hearing so many things about them_

 
I've been reading that Taj Mahal, Exhibit A, Crazed , Cactus Flower and I think Mounia/Outlaw and Torrid are wonderful for Women of colour

Also some women like LoveJoy, Gina , Gilda and Silvana . There is a new blush called Dolce Vita that looks pretty too .. i want to add that to my list. You should check out the website, their swatches seem pretty accurate


----------



## makeba (Jul 22, 2008)

come on someone has got to post a swatch of their nars blushes please!! i would like to see how it works on darker skin tones!!


----------



## gitts (Jul 23, 2008)

I am about travel to the United States and would like buy some nars blushes so I am happy that I found this thread.  Which ones should I get?  I am NW50 and I have MAC format, sweet as cocoa, dollymix, trace gold, Rraizin, blunt as well as electric coral and acid orange pigments.  I look forward to your replies.


----------



## na_pink (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gitts* 

 
_I am about travel to the United States and would like buy some nars blushes so I am happy that I found this thread.  Which ones should I get?  I am NW50 and I have MAC format, sweet as cocoa, dollymix, trace gold, Rraizin, blunt as well as electric coral and acid orange pigments.  I look forward to your replies._

 
You're lucky you get to go to the States, i think it would be better for you to go to Sephora and actually try them on and decide which ones you like


----------



## bebegirl88 (Jul 23, 2008)

My EIGHT NARS BLUSH WOULD BE
Orgasm
Crazed
Deep Throat
Dolce Vita
Madly
Outlaw
Nico
Angelika


----------



## neonbright (Jul 24, 2008)

I don't have 8 but my definite two are:

Exhibit A
Dolce Vita


----------



## na_pink (Jul 25, 2008)

I was recommended Dolce Vita by cre8 , I like it but I would like to see more swatches of it first.


----------



## neonbright (Jul 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *na_pink* 

 
_I was recommended Dolce Vita by cre8 , I like it but I would like to see more swatches of it first._

 
I will try to remember to swatch on my arm, I am NC50 and put the pictures up if I can.


----------



## na_pink (Jul 25, 2008)

thanks soo much it would help me out alot !


----------



## neonbright (Jul 26, 2008)

I hope this come out clear. Dolce Vita looks like a bruise on my arm to me. But is pretty and natural.


----------



## na_pink (Jul 26, 2008)

that is a pretty flushed colour, i didnt think it would look so pink


----------



## cocodivatime (Jul 28, 2008)

I am so thankful that you started this thread.  

I went from knowing nothing about NARS to being in love with their blushes.  I bought my first one (taj mahal) and now i am forming a list of all the others that I must have.  

I really like it better (so far) than MAC blush.  It the weirdest thing and i can't put my finger on why....but I think NARS will be my new thing.  I'm going to swap out some MAC shadows to get more NARS.  LOL.


----------



## na_pink (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_I am so thankful that you started this thread.  

I went from knowing nothing about NARS to being in love with their blushes.  I bought my first one (taj mahal) and now i am forming a list of all the others that I must have.  

I really like it better (so far) than MAC blush.  It the weirdest thing and i can't put my finger on why....but I think NARS will be my new thing.  I'm going to swap out some MAC shadows to get more NARS.  LOL._

 
lol i havent even tried them yet and I am not one to follow the crowd .. but since i went to the website ... i was hooked.


BTW everyone .. im ordering todaaayyyy


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *na_pink* 

 
_lol i havent even tried them yet and I am not one to follow the crowd .. but since i went to the website ... i was hooked.


BTW everyone .. im ordering todaaayyyy_

 
Yay!  Let us know what you get and how you like it.


----------



## cocodivatime (Jul 29, 2008)

What about Zen?  How does that show in WOC?


----------



## captodometer (Jul 29, 2008)

Zen did not show up on me.


----------



## yoyie (Jul 30, 2008)

i'm a NC45 and while i don't have 8, the NARS blushes that I currently have are:
Taj Mahal~ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





~ my favorite
Taos
Lovejoy
Crazed


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't have 8 either but I do have:
Albatross
Plaisir (DC'd)
Crazed
Orgasm
Sin
Taos (on it's way from a swap)

I totally agree that NARS blushes are WAYYY better than MAC's but I still have a lot of MAC's blushes and 2 of their new Mineralize ones (Pleasantry and Warm Soul) I absolutely LOVE Warm Soul, but I was wondering if there was a NARS dupe of it? Luster or Zen maybe? Also looking for a dupe for Merrily.

Oh and I'm NC42ish/Medium Dark MSFN


----------



## yoyie (Aug 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_come on someone has got to post a swatch of their nars blushes please!! i would like to see how it works on darker skin tones!!_

 
my taos has magically disappeared but from L to R:
taj mahal, lovejoy, crazed
i'm a nc45


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 4, 2008)

ok, so what would you ladies say is a good blush to start with? Taos is looking like a winner for me.


----------



## cocodivatime (Aug 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pretebrowneyes* 

 
_ok, so what would you ladies say is a good blush to start with? Taos is looking like a winner for me._

 

I started with Taj Mahal and was very pleased.

But it depends on the look that you will be going for (peachy, pinky, coral, etc,.)

 Taj mahal gives me a pretty orangey-peach glow depending on how heavy a hand that I use.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pretebrowneyes* 

 
_ok, so what would you ladies say is a good blush to start with? Taos is looking like a winner for me._

 
Taos is great.  It's like MAC's d/c'd Variety blush but with better texture and color pay off.  I think it's a winner.


----------



## lunargen (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't own some (yet heehee) but I've tried a bunch of colors when I went to the counter (the MA was SOOO nice to me even though she knew I was just there to get a new albatross). I really loved Torrid and Zen the most.


----------



## na_pink (Aug 6, 2008)

Okay ladies just to keep you updated, i went to pay for my NARS blushes on paypal and it gave me an error. Still awaitin an email from them > I decided I may go to Canada and go to a Sephora there and try on my blushes my damn self (must be a reason paypal isnt taking my money).. So will update y'll ladies further in the month ANDDD take swatches !


----------



## makeba (Aug 6, 2008)

i went to sephora to try these babies out and for the life of me could not find one that suited me. i am so jealous of yall that it works for! damn it. some were just to bright and others were to shimmery. i want a nice earthy matte color. i thought lovejoy would work but it looks like sweet as cocoa by mac and i have it. maybe i should just get lovejoy and exhibit a  and  give it a go becuz of all the goodness i hear about the texture!!!


----------



## neonbright (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_i went to sephora to try these babies out and for the life of me could not find one that suited me. i am so jealous of yall that it works for! damn it. some were just to bright and others were to shimmery. i want a nice earthy matte color. i thought lovejoy would work but it looks like sweet as cocoa by mac and i have it. maybe i should just get lovejoy and exhibit a  and  give it a go becuz of all the goodness i hear about the texture!!!_

 
Exhibit A is a great color and not shimmery, just use it lightly and build on it if you need more color.  I love Dolce Vita and it is a soft matte color also.


----------



## Purplegloss9 (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_Do you darker skinned ladies prefer NARS to MAC blushers? Just asking because my friend is about nw40-45 and she thinks MAC is crap for her dark skin but im convinced i can make it work for her!_

 

Hands down NARS blushes are better, no question about it...they last all day...still vibrant, still hot...the darker the skin she has more options to go for at the counter! In my op: NARS... MAC has NOTHING on NARS BLUSHES!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Well damn.  I really wanted it until you said that.  Sigh..._

 
Dolce Vita does not look like Loverush AT ALL.  Loverush is like a brownish purplish red tone.  Dolce Vita is the perfect rosy shade for a darker complexion, especially if you're looking to go more matte for fall.

I don't think I can only recommend 8; so I'll recommend more than 8, you should try them all, and then pick the 8 that look best on your skin.

Dolce Vita
Lovejoy
Crazed
Taos
Mounia
Taj Mahal
Plasir (disc, but if you can find it, get it!)
Gilda
Exhibit A
Cactus Flower (creme)
Luster
Sin
Malibu (multiple stick)


----------



## cocodivatime (Aug 10, 2008)

Well over the last weeks I've made it a point to try every NARS blush that I can get my hands on.  I've loved_ most_ of them but here's my recommendation:

Dolce Vita
Lovejoy
Taj Mahal
Exhibit A
Taos
Torrid 
Albatross

I would also recommend Cactus Flower based on the swatches I tried on my hand...but I've yet to try it on my face so I don't know.


----------



## braidey (Aug 17, 2008)

I am a NW45/47 and I own:
Taj Mahal
Exhibit A
Lovejoy
Crazed
Taos

I want to buy Dolce Vita and Mounia.

Does Torrid show up on dark skin?


----------



## neonbright (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *braidey* 

 
_I am a NW45/47 and I own:
Taj Mahal
Exhibit A
Lovejoy
Crazed
Taos

I want to buy Dolce Vita and Mounia.

Does Torrid show up on dark skin?_

 
Girl, coming from one dark skin girl to another, you have to get Dolce Vita.  I will be wearing it again today.


----------



## cocodivatime (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *braidey* 

 
_I am a NW45/47 and I own:
Taj Mahal
Exhibit A
Lovejoy
Crazed
Taos

I want to buy Dolce Vita and Mounia.

Does Torrid show up on dark skin?_

 
I'm NC 44 and Torrid is a light rosy pink.  I have to apply it with a heavier hand than my other NARS blushes.  But I would recommend you try Dolce Vita.  Its a little more pink/berry like.


----------



## Lovey99 (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *na_pink* 

 
_Hey guys, if you had to get 8 NARS blushes , what would they be? Can you also include your skin colour when answering ? Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Im thinking of getting a couple blushes and i'm a NC50 and im checking out
Angelika
Desire
Exhibit A
Taos
Crazed
Taj Mahal
Outlaw
Mounia_

 

Taj Mahal
Exhibit A
Crazed
and... Orgasm are must haves for me... I am NW47


----------



## braidey (Aug 26, 2008)

How does Luster and Silvana show up on dark skin?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *braidey* 

 
_How does Luster and Silvana show up on dark skin?_

 

Silvana yes, Luster, I don't know because I don't have it.  I am NW45, and I like Silvana, it is borderline though.


----------



## sweetface (Aug 27, 2008)

Luster will be more of a highlight on dark skin, i'm MUFE F&B 46 and it's like peachy glowy goodness on me, if you didn't know i was wearing makeup you'd be like 'hmmmm something's different about her skin but I can't quite put my finger on it'


----------



## braidey (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Silvana yes, Luster, I don't know because I don't have it. I am NW45, and I like Silvana, it is borderline though._

 

What does it look like on?   I am a Nw45/47  Is it worth buying or is it dupable?  
Thanks


----------



## 34macfan (Aug 28, 2008)

So what do you ladies say my first 2 NARS blushes should be? 

Im a NW45/NC50 MSF/NAT Dark beautiful


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *braidey* 

 
_What does it look like on?   I am a Nw45/47  Is it worth buying or is it dupable?  
Thanks_

 
I got it BOGO.  It's nice over other blushes, but it's not a must have I would say.


----------



## neonbright (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *34macfan* 

 
_So what do you ladies say my first 2 NARS blushes should be? 

Im a NW45/NC50 MSF/NAT Dark beautiful_

 
One I like to say is Dolce Vita.


----------



## dominichulinda (Aug 29, 2008)

all cream blushes:
gueule de nuit
lokoum
cactus flower
gold member


----------



## Lovey99 (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *34macfan* 

 
_So what do you ladies say my first 2 NARS blushes should be? 

Im a NW45/NC50 MSF/NAT Dark beautiful_

 

Taj Mahal
Crazed

I am NW 47, MUFE 85/180


----------



## na_pink (Jan 1, 2009)

I ordered my blushes and they were delivered !!!!! Im getting them on Sunday !! and erm i couldnt choose just 8 so i got hmm 12 ..


----------



## na_pink (Jan 4, 2009)

So i got all of my blushes , i took pics but will add them tomorrow. I swatched all of them just to see how I like them and they are *love" . Im not too impressed with Sin though ... basically looks like a bunch of gold glitter on me, i only got this one because of the raves on here .. maybe I will try it on for work tomorrow. Anyways I dont plan to wear any of these at work (except for tomorrow) these are too damn hot for that. So i will keep my Jordana and stuff for work and alternate between my NARS and MAC when I go out .. but i loveeeee all of them .. even Desire and Mata Hari that scared me when i first looked at them. Also Crazed looks so brown in the pan i was quite shocked when it came out to be a nice rosy pink. Thank you to all the ladies that gave me their input !!!


----------



## Mburgos125 (Jan 4, 2009)

I am an NC 42 and I'm thinking to get the following NARS blush colors:

Outlaw
Sin
Crazed
Dolce Vita
Amour

I went to Sephora a couple of times and I've tried Dolce Vita and Outlaw on the front of my hand and I thought they are good shades.


----------



## animacani (Jan 4, 2009)

too bad you cant get NARS here in Norway =(  But my sis is soon going to London. Can you guys recommend 1 blush that will look pretty on my skintone? Im an nc42.


----------



## Blkbderfly (Jan 4, 2009)

I am an NW45 and NC50. I don't know about 8, but I have:

Taj Mahal
Crazed
Exhibit A

And it looks like I need to pick up Torrid and Outlaw! LOL

I heard about the Cactus Flower, but I am not sure how I will do with a Creme blush.


----------



## just_jill325 (Jan 4, 2009)

okay so I'm a Bare Escentuals Medium Tan (Mac NC 42..haven't used MAC foundation since i found BE though..) and I too am about to make a hefty Sephora order full of NARS items..hee hee. So far here is what I have that i LOVE:

Orgasm
Super Orgasm
Torrid (fav!!)
Lovejoy/Albatross duo
Malibu/Portofino (multiple duo)

What I am planning to buy:
Sin/Casino duo
Outlaw
Taos
Deep Throat
Cactus Flower (cream)
Lokoum (cream)
Turkish red (cream)
Maui/Palm Beach muliple duo

Items that I want or can substitute for something above:
Gueule De Nuit (cream)
Constantinople
Crazed
Gilda
Luster (Might be too similar to Mac's Enough Said Beauty Powder that I have)
Silvana

what you guys think? lots of blushes huh? I'm a blush addict..I feel that can really change my mood!


----------



## just_jill325 (Jan 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *na_pink* 

 
_I ordered my blushes and they were delivered !!!!! Im getting them on Sunday !! *and erm i couldnt choose just 8 so i got hmm 12 .*._

 
lol ok, I dont' feel bad that, cuz I'm picking about 10..with more on my wish list for my next order! LOL can't wait for your swatches!!!!


----------



## na_pink (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blkbderfly* 

 
_I am an NW45 and NC50. I don't know about 8, but I have:

Taj Mahal
Crazed
Exhibit A

And it looks like I need to pick up Torrid and Outlaw! LOL

I heard about the Cactus Flower, but I am not sure how I will do with a Creme blush._

 
Cactus Flower is really pretty its like a red and orange together... i would have to look at it again but when I swatched it on my hand it seemed to be two toned.. its really pretty , but it looks like a dewy glowy face look not really a matte thing


----------



## na_pink (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *just_jill325* 

 
_lol ok, I dont' feel bad that, cuz I'm picking about 10..with more on my wish list for my next order! LOL can't wait for your swatches!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Im also a blush addicted , i hated it before but it's because I didn't know how to apply or i didnt have the right colours . But now i have 12 NARS , 4 MAC , and i believe 10 or 12 jordana blushes. I think they complete EVERY look.

which ones  have you decided on?

I got :
Dolce Vita
Sin
Desire
Mata Hari
Taos
Taj Mahal
Torrid
Exhibit  A
Mounia
Outlaw
Cactus Flower
Crazed


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jan 5, 2009)

Deep Throat is the one I would recommend.

I also have Orgasm, Sin and Angelika - which I never use and will be selling soon.  I like the look of Luster so might bag that next time I go shopping.


----------



## animacani (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_too bad you cant get NARS here in Norway =( But my sis is soon going to London. Can you guys recommend 1 blush that will look pretty on my skintone? Im an nc42._

 
Make that 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Also , what is does mac have any dupes for dollymix blush? I already have dollymix so im a little scared im gonna buy a similar colour.


----------



## animacani (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_Deep Throat is the one I would recommend.

I also have Orgasm, Sin and Angelika - which I never use and will be selling soon. I like the look of Luster so might bag that next time I go shopping._

 
Does orgasm show up on your skin tone?


----------



## na_pink (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_Make that 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Also , what is does mac have any dupes for dollymix blush? I already have dollymix so im a little scared im gonna buy a similar colour._

 
do you mean if nars has any dupe for dollymix ?
angelika - is a baby pink but has glitter
mata hari - is a purplish pink ... not too purple- matte
desire - is a cottoncandy pink - matte


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_Does orgasm show up on your skin tone?_

 
I'm NC40/42 and it does show if I apply two coats with the 116 brush.  Otherwise I have applied it lightly as a highlight over bronzer.  

I dont there is a Dollymix dupe... Angelika is totally different, I know that for sure.


----------



## animacani (Jan 5, 2009)

Okay , so im gonna get torrid , but I want one more , but im totally unsure , theres so many gorgous ones out there!
edit: after see'ing a couplr of pics of torrid I kinda changed my mind.. I think I want outlaw instead.. But I want one more blush


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_Okay , so im gonna get torrid , but I want one more , but im totally unsure , theres so many gorgous ones out there!
edit: after see'ing a couplr of pics of torrid I kinda changed my mind.. I think I want outlaw instead.. But I want one more blush _

 
Get Torrid!  Although Outlaw is great too.  I like them both, but it took some tinkering to get Torrid to work for me.


----------



## summer6310 (Jan 5, 2009)

8? that's alot. I think I will have

Sin
Luster
Lovejoy
Madly
Torrid
Desire
Albatrossx2

I am NC35


----------



## na_pink (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_Okay , so im gonna get torrid , but I want one more , but im totally unsure , theres so many gorgous ones out there!
edit: after see'ing a couplr of pics of torrid I kinda changed my mind.. I think I want outlaw instead.. But I want one more blush _

 

it all depends on what sort of colours you are looking for . For me i like noticeable blushes not anything that is similar to my skin colour - waste of time


----------



## animacani (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *na_pink* 

 
_it all depends on what sort of colours you are looking for . For me i like noticeable blushes not anything that is similar to my skin colour - waste of time_

 
I really like peachy , pink and like really fresh colours if you know what I mean, but still dark enough to show up on my skin.


----------



## na_pink (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_I really like peachy , pink and like really fresh colours if you know what I mean, but still dark enough to show up on my skin._

 
So torrid, gilda, gina , outlaw and taos are all nice fresh-y colours


----------



## just_jill325 (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *na_pink* 

 
_Im also a blush addicted , i hated it before but it's because I didn't know how to apply or i didnt have the right colours . But now i have 12 NARS , 4 MAC , and i believe 10 or 12 jordana blushes. I think they complete EVERY look.

which ones have you decided on?

I got :
Dolce Vita
Sin
Desire
Mata Hari
Taos
Taj Mahal
Torrid
Exhibit A
Mounia
Outlaw
Cactus Flower
Crazed_

 
ooh..I wonder if I should add Dolce Vita to my basket instead of my wish list. Is that like a deep rose color? where did you find Mounia? it's only on the NARS website not on Sephora


----------



## just_jill325 (Jan 6, 2009)

which one would show up more on my NC42 skin? Luster or Silvana?


----------



## na_pink (Jan 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *just_jill325* 

 
_ooh..I wonder if I should add Dolce Vita to my basket instead of my wish list. Is that like a deep rose color? where did you find Mounia? it's only on the NARS website not on Sephora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh i ordered that online - i believe it is being discontinued. But yeh it is a really pretty deep rose colour. Dolce Vita is REALLLLY nice


----------



## Miss Virtue (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm a bit late but I only have 8

1. Orgasm
2. Super Orgasm (I like both, and I don't mind the glitter chunks in Super Orgasm, infact I quite like it)
3. Mounia (equals love! I have Plum Parfait #05 by Milani which is a very good dupe for Mounia)
4. LoveJoy
5. Dolce Vita
6. Crazed
7. Taj Mahal
8. Torrid

I'm a NC50 in MAC Studio Tech, 6.5 Warm Almond in Bobbi Brown


----------



## animacani (Jan 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *na_pink* 

 
_So torrid, gilda, gina , outlaw and taos are all nice fresh-y colours_

 
Thanks!


----------



## just_jill325 (Jan 7, 2009)

okay! so I made my sephora order yesterday..should be here in about 2 weeks... I got sin/casino, taos, deep throat, dolce vita, outlaw, orgasm/south beach, cactus flower, penny lane, lokoum, luster. LOL i hope I didn't miss anything. I really hope lluster works out for me too....with NC42.


----------



## animacani (Jan 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *just_jill325* 

 
_okay! so I made my sephora order yesterday..should be here in about 2 weeks... I got sin/casino, taos, deep throat, dolce vita, outlaw, orgasm/south beach, cactus flower, penny lane, lokoum, luster. LOL i hope I didn't miss anything. I really hope lluster works out for me too....with NC42._

 
Im an nc42 too! What are your top 3 blushes?


----------



## na_pink (Jan 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *just_jill325* 

 
_okay! so I made my sephora order yesterday..should be here in about 2 weeks... I got sin/casino, taos, deep throat, dolce vita, outlaw, orgasm/south beach, cactus flower, penny lane, lokoum, luster. LOL i hope I didn't miss anything. I really hope lluster works out for me too....with NC42._

 
!!!you missed crazed !!! lol just kidding


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jan 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *just_jill325* 

 
_which one would show up more on my NC42 skin? Luster or Silvana?_

 
They will both show up just fine, but Luster is deeper and has more color.  I think Silvana is an excellent highlight though and adds a nice glow over other blushes.


----------



## just_jill325 (Jan 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *na_pink* 

 
_!!!you missed crazed !!! lol just kidding_

 
lol..i was thinking about crazed but because I was getting outlaw and sin thought I'd skip it. And it seemed too similar to my MAC Gleeful Mineralized blush..it too is a raspberry-ish color. probably next time though. LOL I already have my next order lined up.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_They will both show up just fine, but Luster is deeper and has more color. I think Silvana is an excellent highlight though and adds a nice glow over other blushes._

 
ooh thanks!!! I'm glad I got Luster...I can't wait!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_Im an nc42 too! What are your top 3 blushes?_

 
well at the moment I dont' have them yet, so for now I will say: Torrid, Super Orgasm and LoveJoy. I'll give you my next update once I have my new blushes in hand


----------



## na_pink (Jan 12, 2009)

Images of my Nars blushes are attached, im sorry i wasnt able to do labels but you Nars addicts should know some of some


----------



## animacani (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice! What are the names? =P


----------



## na_pink (Jan 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *na_pink* 

 
_Im also a blush addicted , i hated it before but it's because I didn't know how to apply or i didnt have the right colours . But now i have 12 NARS , 4 MAC , and i believe 10 or 12 jordana blushes. I think they complete EVERY look.

which ones  have you decided on?

I got :
Dolce Vita
Sin
Desire
Mata Hari
Taos
Taj Mahal
Torrid
Exhibit  A
Mounia
Outlaw
Cactus Flower
Crazed_

 
here is a list of what i got in no particular order


----------



## just_jill325 (Jan 19, 2009)

ah!! i got my sephora package today!! I'm soo excited! I swatched all of them and they all work well, I can't wait to try it out..I wouldn't even know where to start!!! my next sephora order will mostly consist of lippies..LOL. I'll take pics later or tomorrow!


----------



## na_pink (Jan 22, 2009)

waiting for pics justjill !


----------



## just_jill325 (Jan 22, 2009)

^^ LOL..I just got around to taking them today!

here are my NARS Blushes/Cream Blushes/Bronzer/Highligther collection:

I also uploaded my Eyeshadow and lip swatches..you can find it here http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/n...ml#post1467805

I've already got my next sephora order lined up..LOL..not until my bday though (March) so I can get my free bday gift (sephora 3 mini lipgloss set!). In that order I'm mostly going to be buying lipsticks, lip glosses, gueule de nuit cream blush, crazed blush (I'm caving in!), and eye shadows!

Which one do you think is a nicer color? mounia or crazed? Mounia is d/c but they have it available and kissandmakeupny.com but I really just want to stick with sephora...any thoughts?

hee..enjoy the pics!


----------



## na_pink (Jan 22, 2009)

eeekkk sooo pretty ... welll i will let you be the judge of mounia and crazed .. if you can wait until this weekend i will swatch both of them on thw inside of my hand since that is the lightest part of my body lol  and will be best for you to make your decision with


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jan 23, 2009)

Mounia is being discontinued?  That's unfortunate, it's such a pretty shade.


----------



## just_jill325 (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *na_pink* 

 
_eeekkk sooo pretty ... welll i will let you be the judge of mounia and crazed .. if you can wait until this weekend i will swatch both of them on thw inside of my hand since that is the lightest part of my body lol and will be best for you to make your decision with_

 
i will wait for this weekend and see mounia and crazed!!! i'm so excited!!! lol

so are you having a hard time deciding which blush to wear since you have so many of them? lol, i kinda am. hahah


----------



## MissResha (Jan 23, 2009)

damn i may have to get Dolce Vita. thats gorgeous.


----------



## na_pink (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *just_jill325* 

 
_i will wait for this weekend and see mounia and crazed!!! i'm so excited!!! lol

so are you having a hard time deciding which blush to wear since you have so many of them? lol, i kinda am. hahah_

 
here you gooo - the one on the left is crazed and the one on the right is mounia. Crazed is like the hot pink for WOC while mounia is a plum-ish colour .. both are really pretty and highly pigmented


yes im having quite a hard time deciding what to use .. considering i have like the best MAC blushes ever and then Jordana blushes which havent done me wrong yet .. i use my Nars once a week when i go partying .. i have only used like sin once and taj mahal like three times ( i love that one) and i used torrid once too .. sooooooo pretty


----------



## just_jill325 (Jan 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *na_pink* 

 
_here you gooo - the one on the left is crazed and the one on the right is mounia. Crazed is like the hot pink for WOC while mounia is a plum-ish colour .. both are really pretty and highly pigmented


yes im having quite a hard time deciding what to use .. considering i have like the best MAC blushes ever and then Jordana blushes which havent done me wrong yet .. i use my Nars once a week when i go partying .. i have only used like sin once and taj mahal like three times ( i love that one) and i used torrid once too .. sooooooo pretty_

 

oooh Thanks for the comparison pic!!! I really appreciate it! They are really sparkly..that's what I love about the NARS blushes is their pigmentation!!! I've tried to use most of my blushes now...I really like sin..very nice plumy color. Taos I have to be careful cuz sometimes i tend to have a heavy hand..LOL. I thought Deep Throat was very peachy pink. Torrid is one of my favs!!! heheh..i love blushes!


----------



## na_pink (Jan 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *just_jill325* 

 
_oooh Thanks for the comparison pic!!! I really appreciate it! They are really sparkly..that's what I love about the NARS blushes is their pigmentation!!! I've tried to use most of my blushes now...I really like sin..very nice plumy color. Taos I have to be careful cuz sometimes i tend to have a heavy hand..LOL. I thought Deep Throat was very peachy pink. Torrid is one of my favs!!! heheh..i love blushes!_

 
sigh sin and me dont agree.. i think  im too dark for it


----------



## j4lyphe (Jan 31, 2010)

Anyone has any swatches of guele de nuit creme blush or gilda blush on nw45ish skin...i want t know if theyll show up nicely on nw45 skin...thanx


----------



## Vixxan (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm MAC NC50 in Studio Fix Fluid

Taos
Taj Mahal
Mounia
Torrid
Lovejoy
Oasis
Gilda
Luster


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 1, 2010)

I got most of my NARS blushes in under a month. There was a killer sale from the Border's Rewards Program in December.

I'm MUFE 175
Started with Taj Mahal ( purchased this one at Nordstrom's)

I have:
Albatross
Exhibit A
Cactus Flower
Crazed
Glinda
Gina


I'm looking to add more. Considering what I do have what do you ladies reccomend I get next?


----------



## Vixxan (Feb 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_I got most of my NARS blushes in under a month. There was a killer sale from the Border's Rewards Program in December.

I'm MUFE 175
Started with Taj Mahal ( purchased this one at Nordstrom's)

I have:
Albatross
Exhibit A
Cactus Flower
Crazed
Glinda
Gina


I'm looking to add more. Considering what I do have what do you ladies reccomend I get next?_

 
I got mine at the last killer sale too. I just posted this link http://www.specktra.net/forum/f224/n...2010-a-158950/ for another Nars sale.

I purchased 10 blushes. I like Mounia and Taos a lot and really dislike Oasis.


----------



## j4lyphe (Feb 16, 2010)

so gina barely shows up on my NW45 skintone (it makes my skin look brighter, in a fresh face sort of way but u cant even see it in photos), im thinkin I might return it or try 2 swap it for amour instead...what do u ladies think i shud do?


----------



## lenchen (Mar 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j4lyphe* 

 
_Anyone has any swatches of guele de nuit creme blush or gilda blush on nw45ish skin...i want t know if theyll show up nicely on nw45 skin...thanx
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I am NC50, I own both guele de nuit, and gilda both are gorgeous! to the op loves your blush pics, I own about 20 nars blushes and they can be very addicting!


----------



## kittykit (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm NC30-35, *love* Deep Throat and Orgasm. I also like Gilda and Torrid


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Mar 31, 2010)

Taj Mahal, it's gorgeous on golden toned skin.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Mar 31, 2010)

Im a NC45/C8 . . .  I have !

Albatross
Taj Mahal
Mata Hari
Taos

I think im done with the blushes bcuz I have a quite a few MAC blushes as well as MAC mineralized Blushes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NARS blushes are really nice !!!!!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j4lyphe* 

 
_so gina barely shows up on my NW45 skintone (it makes my skin look brighter, in a fresh face sort of way but u cant even see it in photos), im thinkin I might return it or try 2 swap it for amour instead...what do u ladies think i shud do?_

 
I know this reply is crazy late but... 

I'm NW45 too and Gina is a subtle, base blush, brightening kind of shade for me as well.  I like to layer other blushes over it (for instance Spaced Out over Gina is amazing), but I don't really wear it alone, however, if you use a cream blush, like Optimistic Orange under Gina is pops like CRAZY.  I mean like bam, the color is there, you'll see it. 

Amour is going to be a more noticeable color.  For me it's a more pigmented Pinch Me (MAC) and you can wear it alone, but I usually wear both Amour or Pinch Me on the apples of my cheeks with a neutral base shade over the majority of my cheeks (Razin, Mountain High, All's Good, etc). HTH


----------

